

Why Larry Ellison hates cloud computing - anderzole
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UYa6gQC14o

======
tophat02
Isn't this the same guy who said "the network is the computer"?

The cognitive dissonance is staggering.

~~~
drtse4
No, that was Jonathan Schwartz former ceo of Sun, now acquired by oracle

~~~
bbgm
The appropriate credit supposedly goes to John Gage (also of Sun)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Gage>

------
j_b_f
I've never actually seen Larry Ellison speak before. He's pretty hilarious.

